

Conj Labs expands its operation - lbj
http://www.conj-labs.eu/

======
Kliment
Very interesting typographical effect on that page. Looks like a very minimal
shadow, but has a huge effect on contrast.

~~~
dpritchett
That does look pretty neat. I dug this up:

    
    
        div.content {
            ...
            text-shadow: 1px 1px 1px #bbb;

~~~
cgrand-net
ok, I give up! this shadow was a point of disagreement between me and Lau :-)

------
nickik
I hope I can work there in a couple of years :)

------
RichClaxton
That font affect hurts my eyes.

